# Grain + Kit



## drizztkun (Dec 26, 2010)

Well i say it's time to put behind mistake and go ahead to make another beer. This time i went to a local shop that does mostly only beer, and pretty much only all grain, they only have about 10 different kit otherwise.

I went with his suggestion and did a part grain part kit and go full grain next shot. So i chosed the Cooper's Lager

So here's the recipe (i'll edit in the exact mesure it's all in the kitchen right now)

bring 10L of water to a boil with the grain inside a cheese cloth.
remove from heat and extract the grain/cloth.
disolve the LME (their own) and add 30 gram of hops (Crystal) and put bring back to a boil
after 20 min add another 30 gram of the hops for another 10 min.
remove from heat, add the cooper lager and mix. after put the pot in the bath with cold water to cool it down. then strain the hops off 
so it went in primary fermenter and added water to the 23L mark, at 27C right now, waiting it lower more to pitch the yeast.

And this time i used some Oxy-san to sanitise, it's what he uses there and said too that metabisulfite doesnt quite do the job and he's not too keen on the bleach.

So far looks good, gonna be a darker beer then usual lager this i can tell, but he warned me of that. 

Does anyone filter their beer before priming it? i just read i could have add irish moss to help clearing. wonder how i would get a really clear blonde beer.

I'll come back later with SG and temp when i pitch.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like an alright partial mash.


----------



## drizztkun (Dec 26, 2010)

Had to run and find a large pot  scored a 19L one for 20$ at Canadian Tire lol (Pep boys mixed with home depot?)


----------



## Malkore (Dec 27, 2010)

DO NOT boil the water with the grain bag still in it!

Exceeding 170F could lead to tannin extraction, and that could ruin the beer with astringent flavors that will not age out.

I suggest you bring the water to about 150-160 degrees F, hold it there for 20-30 minutes, then remove the grain sack, letting it drain but never squeeze it...then ramp up to boiling.


----------



## drizztkun (Dec 27, 2010)

Well like i said its whats i had already done, the grain where remove the second it started boiliing


----------



## Malkore (Dec 28, 2010)

drizztkun said:


> Well like i said its whats i had already done, the grain where remove the second it started boiliing



I missed that the first read. Its not guaranteed you'll get tannin extraction by leaving the grains in above 170F, because pH plays a big role in this happening too.

Just consider it 'info for next time'.


----------

